# Beer Cookbook



## Mercs Own (31/5/11)

Heads up - it launches 1st of August but I couldnt help showing you guys the front cover.


----------



## Cube (31/5/11)

First reply to thread wins a copy !!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earle (31/5/11)

Ha ha. Love the quote too.


----------



## Supra-Jim (31/5/11)

looking forward to this one. Well done!

Cheers SJ


----------



## fawnroux (31/5/11)

Looking good!

Where abouts is it going to be retailing?


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (1/6/11)

How about a book launch at the MP Brewery !! :icon_drool2:


----------



## drew9242 (1/6/11)

I have been waiting for this one. Hurry up August. :super:


----------



## Mercs Own (1/6/11)

thefawnroux said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Where abouts is it going to be retailing?



It will sell in all good bookshops and any Borders stores that are still standing. Murdoch are the publisher and as they are the biggest cookbook publisher in Australia so this book will get a great run. It is also being released in England on the 5 of Sept.



Mitternacht Brauer said:


> How about a book launch at the MP Brewery !! :icon_drool2:



I reckon that is a great idea!! Will talk to the publishers.



Drew9242 said:


> I have been waiting for this one. Hurry up August. :super:



Yes I cant wait either - the book is printed but I havent been given one yet!!!


----------



## petesbrew (1/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> It will sell in all good bookshops and any Borders stores that are still standing. Murdoch are the publisher and as they are the biggest cookbook publisher in Australia so this book will get a great run. It is also being released in England on the 5 of Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Merc. Might put it on the fathers day wishlist. :icon_cheers:


----------



## brendanos (1/6/11)

Looks awesome, can't wait. That quote has been my mantra since the ANHC!


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (1/6/11)

Hey Merc,

Any chance of there being a venison recipe or two in the book ?


----------



## Mercs Own (1/6/11)

petesbrew said:


> Awesome Merc. Might put it on the fathers day wishlist. :icon_cheers:



What do you mean might???? I'm counting on it being on everyones fathers day list.




brendanos said:


> Looks awesome, can't wait. That quote has been my mantra since the ANHC!



I didnt like the quote when the publishers told me that is what they wanted there. I had written something very similar but not exact elsewhere in the book. I had an argument with them about it but so far a couple of people on here have said they like it - I was wrong!




Mitternacht Brauer said:


> Hey Merc,
> 
> Any chance of there being a venison recipe or two in the book ?



Not in this book but certainly in the next one! Of course you can always use venison instead of Beef or lamb!


----------



## taj (1/6/11)

Mitternacht Brauer said:


> How about a book launch at the MP Brewery !! :icon_drool2:



Damm!! you beat me to it!! 

How bout a book launch at True South Brewery :beerbang:


----------



## Wolfy (1/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> It will sell in all good bookshops and any Borders stores that are still standing. Murdoch are the publisher and as they are the biggest cookbook publisher in Australia so this book will get a great run. It is also being released in England on the 5 of Sept.


Silly thing is it will probably be cheaper to order it from the UK than to walk into a local bookshop and buy it there.


----------



## drew9242 (1/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> What do you mean might???? I'm counting on it being on everyones fathers day list.
> It was going to go on my fathers day list. But i think the challenge will be waiting that long. Will see how we go.
> 
> 
> ...



Just wondering if there was any recipes for party snacks for oktoberfest in it? Going to plan a party this year and still trying to work out what i can make.


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/6/11)

Drew9242 said:


> Just wondering if there was any recipes for party snacks for oktoberfest in it? Going to plan a party this year and still trying to work out what i can make.



Fresh baked pretzels, german sausages and sauerkraut. Merc put up a recipe for pretzels recently in Brew Foods section.

Cheers SJ


----------



## schooey (1/6/11)

What did it cost Coopers for that one red lid?


----------



## Brewing_Brad (1/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Heads up - it launches 1st of August but I couldnt help showing you guys the front cover.



It's being released on my birthday (hint hint). Either way, it's definitely going to be added to my cook book collection.

Any chance at a sneak peak at the table of contents?


----------



## winkle (2/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> Silly thing is it will probably be cheaper to order it from the UK than to walk into a local bookshop and buy it there.



Its already up on the UK Book Depository site.  
(quite a wait though  )


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (2/6/11)

winkle said:


> Its already up on the UK Book Depository site.
> (quite a wait though  )



Hey merc
Just out of interest and in light of the debate about supporting local book shops ,does purchasing this book from the uk online shop reflect back to your bottom line as an author?

MB


----------



## Mercs Own (3/6/11)

taj said:


> Damm!! you beat me to it!!
> 
> How bout a book launch at True South Brewery :beerbang:






Wolfy said:


> Silly thing is it will probably be cheaper to order it from the UK than to walk into a local bookshop and buy it there.



Well to be fair I launched my first cook book at True South!

I hate to say it but you will proabaly find it in Target at 35% off - that is what happened with my first cook book. Wether target will take a beer cookbook I am not sure.

My bottom line is a % of wholesale so where ever you buy it from I will get a cut when it leaves Murdoch - so the more that leave Murdoch the more income for me - all about volume! 

Drew - yes I know what you mean and that was my argument....but I lost. Interestingly I have had good feedback about that line - oh well each to their own.


----------



## Mercs Own (3/6/11)

Oh just to be very clear - I recieved no beer sponsorship - the beers I used in the book in fact all the beers I used whilst trialling recipes I bought with my hard earned cash. I would have loved to have included more of the Aussie micro's in the book but I didnt have access to them so I couldnt trial them. There are plenty of Micros out there in Oz and NZ that would be great with the recipes in the book not to mention the gazillion brewed around the world.


----------



## Wolfy (3/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Oh just to be very clear - I recieved no beer sponsorship - the beers I used in the book in fact all the beers I used whilst trialling recipes I bought with my hard earned cash.


It's OK Merc - HomeBrew Forum here - we'd be happy for you to admit you made all the beer yourself and that the Coopers 6pack on the cover was only purchased so you could reculture yeast. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Mercs Own (4/6/11)

Saddly no home brew used in the making of the cook book either.


----------



## Mick74 (4/6/11)

How about a recipe to whet our appetite Merc?


----------



## Mercs Own (5/6/11)

Muddy Waters said:


> How about a recipe to whet our appetite Merc?


'
The pretzel recipe that I put up on this site is in the book as is the Jalapeno Popper and the beef jerky recipes.

I am supposed to be doing the recipes for the next two issues of Beer and Brewer so I will use recipes from my cook book so as to cross promote.

I may put up another recipe closer to release date so as to get your juices going and encourage you to buy the book.


----------



## beachy (28/7/11)

Mercs Own said:


> '
> The pretzel recipe that I put up on this site is in the book as is the Jalapeno Popper and the beef jerky recipes.
> 
> I am supposed to be doing the recipes for the next two issues of Beer and Brewer so I will use recipes from my cook book so as to cross promote.
> ...



Picked up my copy today from Dymocks Burnside. Looks great. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Margrethe (28/7/11)

Super tempted- I'm not a big beer drinker- but beer and meat is good! 

I use to make a lovely beer batter for fish- I stopped making it because I got sick of having to make piles of it when the ex's mates would rock up with their fresh catch! 

I'm going to see if my local stores have it- It'd be nice to have a recipe book ready for spring/summer! 

Love your work Merc!


----------



## Mercs Own (28/7/11)

Yes I went to my local Dymocks today and there was a shelf full of my book - needless to say I am very excited! Thanks Beachy for buying one already - let me know how it goes.

Margrethe if you buy one you will love it and even better the ex isnt around to make you cook for more people that arent deserving of your attention.

cheers


----------



## Margrethe (28/7/11)

Aww well thanks! 

I'll check out the local bookshops tomorrow for it.  

And yeah- the new sweetie is much more worthy of my kitchen efforts!

You can also get it pre-order on fishpond.com.au apparently.


----------



## Nihed (29/7/11)

I picked up my copy yesterday too. Got it at Kmart, completely forgot about the book so it was a nice surprise to see it there!

Can't wait to try out the recipes, especially the beer baked beans :icon_drool2: best way to start the day... with beer!

Theres even some vegetarian recipes in there to keep the gf happy

Cheers


----------



## DU99 (29/7/11)

should do some signing's..around melbourne..


----------



## Sully (31/7/11)

SWEET!!! birthday coming up in a fortnight. Its on the wish list.

:beerbang:


----------



## Mercs Own (2/8/11)

DU99 said:


> should do some signing's..around melbourne..



Doing one at Mornington Dymocks on the 2oth at 3pm and doing the function on the 24th at Mornington Brewery on the 24th - books can be bought and signed on the night and $5 dollar discount from cover price. 

Doing one tonight in Auckland but I am guessing you wont be making that one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/11)

Any chance of sending you a book to sign, for those of use that are no where near Melbourne ( or Auckland )


----------



## DU99 (2/8/11)

Paul,what about CBD..


----------



## chadjaja (2/8/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Any chance of sending you a book to sign, for those of use that are no where near Melbourne ( or Auckland )



Yeah ditto on that but it could get out of control lol

Nothing better than cooking with beer and walking to your keggorator with a measuring cup., putting it it under a tap and pouring what you need. 

This book will save time on the net looking up recipes and happy to support a fellow brewer


----------



## Murcluf (2/8/11)

Think get one for me and one for my brother for his birthday at the end of the month


----------



## Mercs Own (4/8/11)

Thanks for the support guys!!

doing a signing at Beervana in Wellington Friday and Saturday.

MC'ing the NZ beer awards tonight - been here all week, was one of the judges for the awards this year judged the beers Sat/Sun/Mon - 60 beers sat/75 sun/60 Mon.

Great bars here in Wellington - craft brew up to the eye balls!!


----------



## Mercs Own (4/8/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Any chance of sending you a book to sign, for those of use that are no where near Melbourne ( or Auckland )


 
Can do if you want to send self addressed stamped padded bag with book to me - I will sign and send back.
pm me.


----------



## petesbrew (4/8/11)

oops, I mean it WILL be on my wish list.


----------



## Mercs Own (6/8/11)

sold 40 cokbooks at Beervana yesterday going back in today to sell some more.

Met Barls at the little brewery corner and his wife/girlfriend bought him a book!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/8/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Can do if you want to send self addressed stamped padded bag with book to me - I will sign and send back.
> pm me.



Thanks Merc :icon_cheers: 

Will do when I get a copy


----------



## Newbee(r) (6/8/11)

Mercs Own said:


> sold 40 cokbooks at Beervana yesterday going back in today to sell some more.
> 
> Met Barls at the little brewery corner and his wife/girlfriend bought him a book!



Congrats mate, good to see it selling well. On my shopping list now too. 

Cheers

J


----------



## Mercs Own (7/8/11)

sold 80 over the two days of Beervana! Heading home to Aus to put my feet up and have a beer. 

Mornington Peninsula Brewery book event all set for the 24th of this month.


----------



## Newbee(r) (7/8/11)

Mercs Own said:


> sold 80 over the two days of Beervana! Heading home to Aus to put my feet up and have a beer.
> 
> Mornington Peninsula Brewery book event all set for the 24th of this month.



We caught your cooking show on Lifestyle food yesterday too, the Hunter Valley episode. A cracker, very entertaining. Still not sure about those snail and yabbie pies though - eccentric couple running that snail farm. 

Cheers

J


----------



## dmac80 (7/8/11)

Great book Merc! I'll be cooking the BBQ American Style Pork Ribs this week and am looking forward to trying the beer braised sausages and peas (might have to wait until the wife's not pregnant though!).

Cheers

P.S. Did you go to Hashigo Zake cult beer bar while you were in Wellington? It's an awesome bar, wish there was something like that close to home.


----------



## Sully (8/8/11)

dmac said:


> BBQ American Style Pork Ribs


I wish I had the book for the weekend just passed just for this recipe. Made ribs with a recipe off the net and whilst they were enjoyable, they weren't fantastic.

Have to wait a few more days and hopefully get a copy for my birthday, if I don't I will buy it myself. Although dropped enough subtle hints to the missus by taping a printout of the front cover to her purse, shoes, handbag, computer screen, forehead, glasses case...

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Pennywise (8/8/11)

Mercs Own said:


> sold 40 cokbooks at Beervana yesterday going back in today to sell some more.
> 
> Met Barls at the little brewery corner and his wife/girlfriend bought him a book!



:blink: 





Sorry couldn't help myself :lol: Looking forward to getting me a copy, might have to put out some hints for Father's Day


----------



## Margrethe (8/8/11)

Its my birthday on Friday...still don't have a copy...wonder if I could persuade the sweetie to nab me a copy?!


----------



## Sully (8/8/11)

WOOT, my subtle hints paid off, although it was a good mate of mine who bought it for my birthday and gave it to me this evening. He said he had to do a lot of ringing around to get a copy as it was selling pretty well. 

So what to cook first....?


----------



## ledgenko (8/8/11)

Merc , 
any chance of a Perth book release ??? Little Creatures is a nice little spot ... or Soda at North Beach ...Marion did a feed up there and charged $95 p/h ... surely you could get a similar gig ???? 

Matt


----------



## barls (9/8/11)

Mercs Own said:


> sold 40 cokbooks at Beervana yesterday going back in today to sell some more.
> 
> Met Barls at the little brewery corner and his wife/girlfriend bought him a book!


im flicking through now and thinking what will i cook. had a ball over there and am glad the wife bought me a copy.


----------



## DU99 (10/8/11)

Got mine today..Beef jerky,pork rib's and scallop's all looking good


----------



## stuchambers (11/8/11)

Bought the book last friday.
While waiting for a mash on saturday me and my mate quickly ducked out and got the rest of the ingredients to make the chocolate stout brownies we used a home brew choc stout. 
They were perfect, next on the menu is the jerky.
cheers Stu


----------



## Margrethe (11/8/11)

I got mine today! Hanging to try some of the recipes out. 

I love Nigella's Guinness Chocolate cake, so the stout brownies look scrumptious! There are *so* many of the recipes I can't wait to get making- this is a really good book. I love how you write like you're talking to friends around a table laden with food and beer.  

I'm glad I bought it- even at 36 I got 'birthday money' and this was the first thing I bought with some of it! I'd love a signature, but I'll hold onto it till next time you're in the Illawarra- I'd like to have it signed in person  

Thanks Merc for a great cookbook!


----------



## Mercs Own (12/8/11)

Margrethe said:


> I got mine today! Hanging to try some of the recipes out.
> 
> I love Nigella's Guinness Chocolate cake, so the stout brownies look scrumptious! There are *so* many of the recipes I can't wait to get making- this is a really good book. I love how you write like you're talking to friends around a table laden with food and beer.
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday to you and happy cookinig!


----------



## Mercs Own (12/8/11)

stuchambers said:


> Bought the book last friday.
> While waiting for a mash on saturday me and my mate quickly ducked out and got the rest of the ingredients to make the chocolate stout brownies we used a home brew choc stout.
> They were perfect, next on the menu is the jerky.
> cheers Stu


 
Look forward to hearing you cook your way through the book. Thanks for the feedback - it is good know not just that you liked the recipe but you had no problems with cooking the recipe as written!

Cheers


----------



## Sully (14/8/11)

Made the Chicken & Leek pies last night, although couldn't find Saison <_< . Was going to substitute with a Belgian Blonde but 1st choice doesn't carry, and wasnt too keen to drive back to Dans. Ended up using white wine and evaporated milk for a creamy gravy. All worked out and very tasty anyway. Will try again once I can get my hands on a Saison. 

Got the Jerky marinating at the moment so looking forward to that. 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## DU99 (14/8/11)

Got some Pickled Girello for my jerky,not so much fat.make next weekend


----------



## Mercs Own (14/8/11)

Sully said:


> Made the Chicken & Leek pies last night, although couldn't find Saison <_< . Was going to substitute with a Belgian Blonde but 1st choice doesn't carry, and wasnt too keen to drive back to Dans. Ended up using white wine and evaporated milk for a creamy gravy. All worked out and very tasty anyway. Will try again once I can get my hands on a Saison.
> 
> Got the Jerky marinating at the moment so looking forward to that.
> 
> ...



Hey Sully could have used a wit beer, a wheat beer or even a chimay - in fact a Stone and Wood Pacicfic ale would have been interesting as would a duvel. Wine and evaporated milk????? Did you make a veloute - flour, butter and stock/beer?

Glad it worked out and sorry you couldnt find the appropriate beer - I have been known to go to 9 stores to find the ingredient I want - obsessive I know but worth the effort I reckon.

Cheers


----------



## Mercs Own (14/8/11)

DU99 said:


> Got some Pickled Girello for my jerky,not so much fat.make next weekend



Let me know how that goes as I have been considering using that cut myself but havent got around to it yet.


----------



## winkle (14/8/11)

Sully said:


> Made the Chicken & Leek pies last night, although couldn't find Saison <_< . Was going to substitute with a Belgian Blonde but 1st choice doesn't carry, and wasnt too keen to drive back to Dans. Ended up using white wine and evaporated milk for a creamy gravy. All worked out and very tasty anyway. Will try again once I can get my hands on a Saison.
> 
> Got the Jerky marinating at the moment so looking forward to that.
> 
> ...



:icon_offtopic: 
You should have dropped into Brasserie D'Hogshead, there is always one on tap - and got a growler full.


----------



## Sully (15/8/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Hey Sully could have used a wit beer, a wheat beer or even a chimay - in fact a Stone and Wood Pacicfic ale would have been interesting as would a duvel. Wine and evaporated milk????? Did you make a veloute - flour, butter and stock/beer?
> 
> Glad it worked out and sorry you couldnt find the appropriate beer - I have been known to go to 9 stores to find the ingredient I want - obsessive I know but worth the effort I reckon.
> 
> Cheers



No need to apologise, I'm disgusted at the lack of variety of beers up my way which can be frustrating. Closest stockist of Bridge Road Saison is apparently at Burleigh which is a bit of a trip. 1st choice Morayfield didn't have any of those substitutes either so went on a different tangent and used what I had. Made the veloute and added a couple of tbspns white wine and 1/2 cup evaporated milk (lower fat than cream for the wife  ) ILO the beer - more like a Vin Blanc. Not the intended recipe but was still enjoyable. I will make it again as intended once I get the Saison (road trip :beerbang: )


Normally I would drive to the other side of Brisbane to find the right ingredient but time wasnt on my side unfortunately. I think obsession comes with the passion for good food. 

On a different note the Rosemary Garlic Pizzas were tasty out of the woodfired pizza oven :icon_drool2: . 

Cheers


----------



## Sully (15/8/11)

winkle said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> You should have dropped into Brasserie D'Hogshead, there is always one on tap - and got a growler full.






D'OH....


----------



## Mercs Own (15/8/11)

Just been told the book has been sold and will be printed in German and Nowegian - way to go!


----------



## DU99 (15/8/11)

Well done ..Paul ... :kooi: :super:


----------



## barls (15/8/11)

yeah second that good work paul,
ive been eyeing off the rib rub so i can bastardise it to be my rub for smoked meats.


----------



## needbeer (15/8/11)

Ausgezeichnet. So geht es.
or 
Utmerket. S det gr.

You had better get cracking with your dictionary, as its going to take a bit of work


----------



## Mercs Own (16/8/11)

Actually it is Germany and Finland! Quite excited!

Yes I am expecting people to come and tell me how their beer rub is better than mine (even though they probably started with mine and then made it their own by adding a pinch of caramel smoked rosemary flowers or such) I would never do that  

I encourage people to take a recipe and change it to make it their own its all about the enjoyment. As long as you buy the book first so I get my royalty payment.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/11)

SOLD OUT

No wonder I cant find it


----------



## Mercs Own (17/8/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> SOLD OUT
> 
> No wonder I cant find it



The book hit the shelf two weeks ago so you will be able to get it no probs.


----------



## Margrethe (17/8/11)

Yo Duc- I got mine at Big W.


----------



## DU99 (17/8/11)

Dymock's watergarden


----------



## Mercs Own (19/8/11)

Here is a link to a review my book by Willie Simpson - thanks Willie!

http://www.microbrewing.com.au/news/articl...tml#comment-375


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (20/8/11)

Hey Merc 

Once again thanks for signing your book for me today . Cant wait to get into some dishes.

Marty


----------



## Mercs Own (21/8/11)

Mitternacht Brauer said:


> Hey Merc
> 
> Once again thanks for signing your book for me today . Cant wait to get into some dishes.
> 
> Marty



No probs Marty - we ended up selling 29 copies of the Beer cook book and 8 of Mercurio's Menu cook book so it was a good day and people likes the scotch ale muffins!


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (21/8/11)

That's great. My father inlaw bought mine for my birthday earlier in the week. I wonder how many have they sold during the week? Great to hear the stock is moving. That must be the nail biter with a new venture. 

Absolute bastard that you organized the brewery for Wednesday night. I do three 12 hour night shifts a week and you pick one of them. I'm only two minutes walk from their door .Hope it is as good as dymocks. 

Good luck
Marty


----------



## Mercs Own (23/8/11)

Book has been on the market for three weeks now and the publisher has run out of stock!!! It is already in for a reprint. They are reprinting stock for New Zealand, Australia and England.

Some of the chains may be holding on to stock to put out the week before fathers day so keep and eye out.

Making Mornington Wit and apple muffins for the event on Wed, porter and pineapple wood fired wings on the night also and 32 book to sell!


----------



## Supra-Jim (23/8/11)

That's great news Merc! Here's hoping my hints have been obvious enough and my missus is organised so I get nice Father's Day surprise!

Hope all goes well for the launch at MP

Cheers SJ


----------



## Murcluf (23/8/11)

Just emailed the wife with the hard sell for Fathers Day hopefully she'll get the hint and be on the lookout and I'll be a happy man in two weeks time....


----------



## DU99 (23/8/11)

Well done....Paul.. :kooi: are you going to sell in the STATES


----------



## proudscum (23/8/11)

Another one to add to the list and library of cookbooks/brewing books.Cook books still out strip the brewing books.
the book i am reading at the moment helps to clarify the pairing of beer and food The Brewmasters Table which is helping with a short course that is being worked on combining an introduction to brewing and pairing food with a bit of hands on in both the brewing and the cooking.This will hopefully make the course more for the general non brewing public that are interested in both beer and food.


nice one Paul


----------



## Mercs Own (26/8/11)

DU99 said:


> Well done....Paul.. :kooi: are you going to sell in the STATES



Working on getting a distributor there and then I think a tour around the States and Canada for research purposes into the Micro brewery scene for my next book would be a good idea!!!


----------



## Margrethe (26/8/11)

Hey Paul...need an assistant for the US tour? *grin*


----------



## DU99 (27/8/11)

Anyone noticed the price difference in the book..BigW/Kmart $22..Dymock's $34..


----------



## Mercs Own (27/8/11)

DU99 said:


> Anyone noticed the price difference in the book..BigW/Kmart $22..Dymock's $34..



Yeah its the dan murphy/local bottle shop thing. Kmart and Target buy large numbers so get a bigger discount and then sell them at near cost. Just like the little bottle shops the small book sellers have been known to buy the books from Target and sell in their small shop at full retail price. None of it makes sense to me but nor does the whole world going around thing either.

My residual is based on a set price so I dont make any more from it if Dymocks or target sell the book.


----------



## Margrethe (27/8/11)

I paid $19.84 from Big W. 

I've not seen them anywhere else to compare. Though in past experiences its exactly what you said Merc- Kmart etc buy bigger numbers and can drop the price. 

It happens in all business I guess.


----------



## DU99 (27/8/11)

Pay's to shop around then..


----------



## juddda (4/9/11)

I finally got a copy for fathers day after dropping many hints :beerbang: 

Some great recipes in there Merc's can't wait to start trying some, well done on a good selection :icon_cheers: 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (4/9/11)

Im still living in hope that I might get this as a belated fathers day present.


----------



## drew9242 (4/9/11)

Got one today as well for fathers day. I did drop quite a few hints though. Great looking recipes and great instructions. Can't wait to try some out.

Cheers Merc :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mercs Own (4/9/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Im still living in hope that I might get this as a belated fathers day present.



only 111 days till Xmas......


----------



## Mercs Own (4/9/11)

Drew9242 said:


> Got one today as well for fathers day. I did drop quite a few hints though. Great looking recipes and great instructions. Can't wait to try some out.
> 
> Cheers Merc :icon_cheers:



Thanks Drew - I am surfing AHB drinking a Mornington Pale Ale and eating my home made jerky (recipe in the book) and loving it! I am sure you will too.


----------



## drew9242 (4/9/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Thanks Drew - I am surfing AHB drinking a Mornington Pale Ale and eating my home made jerky (recipe in the book) and loving it! I am sure you will too.



I was never a fan of Jerky to tough for me. But looking at your recipe i'm keen to try it out. Looks like a good snack to make. And i like the looks of the mustard, keen to try that out with some bratwurst.


----------



## Andyd (4/9/11)

A copy made its way into my Fathers Day stocking this morning... can't wait to have a play with a few of the recipes...

Nice work Paul!

Andy


----------



## Amber Fluid (4/9/11)

Ditto - makes a great Father's Day pressie. Thanks Paul..... oh and SWMBO too :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (4/9/11)

SWMBO is more beer aware than I give her credit for. Got a copy of this book "from the kids" this morning.

Looking forward to trying out the American-style pork ribs, and the Jalapeno Poppers :beerbang:


----------



## MattC (4/9/11)

Got this book today from wifey (and new 3 week old daughter), only got few pages in and had to dash down to shops for some supplies! Have a batch of jerky currently in the marinade! 3 days hmmm hmmm? Smells bloody awesome already! 

Cheers


----------



## .DJ. (5/9/11)

I got the book also and for dinner last night we had the american ribs, the sweet marinated chicken (both using MY Alt beer in the marinades) and also the Creme Caramels... Oh, and the grilled vege salad with the Wheat Beer Vinegarette....


all I can say is :icon_drool2:


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/11)

Yep, scored this one too. Looking forward to beering up some dishes.

SWMBO said she bought it for me the day before I asked for it!


----------



## Mercs Own (6/9/11)

.DJ. said:


> I got the book also and for dinner last night we had the american ribs, the sweet marinated chicken (both using MY Alt beer in the marinades) and also the Creme Caramels... Oh, and the grilled vege salad with the Wheat Beer Vinegarette....
> 
> 
> all I can say is :icon_drool2:



I applaude your commitment and your appetite!!!!


----------



## .DJ. (6/9/11)

cooked for my dad and dad-in-law...

oh so tasty!


----------



## Pennywise (9/9/11)

Also got the book for FD, made the caramalized nana's with ice cream for desert :icon_drool2: 

Some awesome looking recipes in there, top job Paul


----------



## Mercs Own (9/9/11)

Pennywise said:


> Also got the book for FD, made the caramalized nana's with ice cream for desert :icon_drool2:
> 
> Some awesome looking recipes in there, top job Paul



Thanks and Cheers. It looks like volume two is already in the pipeline!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (10/9/11)

Thanks Paul for keeping us all informed and glad to here it has been such a raging success can't wait to get my hands on it. I'm sure the second one will too. 
Also thanks for being such a great ambassador for home brew and the Australian craft brew industry.

Cheers


----------



## juddda (18/9/11)

We had been hanging out to try a few of the recipes out of this book, last night being the first opportunity we did the Meatloaf with Hot and Spicy BBQ sauce :icon_drool2: 

I gotta say that is the best meatloaf I have ever had (and my mum makes a mean meatloaf, sorry mum), with plenty of left overs for lunch tomorrow as well :beerbang: 

Thanks Paul for the recipes :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (19/9/11)

Made the vietnamese salad last night (didn't have enough time for the satay kebabs - next time definitely). 
Tasted Awesome, Merc. The wife ended up pulling the bowl over to herself picking away at it, but I managed to save the leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Pennywise (19/9/11)

The dark Ale lamb beef tagine is :icon_drool2: 

Not a massive fan of lamb unless it's a roast so used beef instead


----------



## bconnery (25/9/11)

Just received a copy of this for my anniversary. Very much looking forward to giving some of these a crack...


----------



## juddda (25/9/11)

With fresh lamb from my sisters farm only prepared this last night and the cooler weather today, it was the perfect opportunity for trying the Lamb and Beer Curry :icon_drool2:


----------



## DU99 (26/9/11)

i used girello (pickled) for the jerky worked a treat..


----------



## bowie in space (27/9/11)

Just got a copy from friends for my birthday  It's given me a great excuse to brew more varieties of beer!

Congats on the book mate, it is an absolute winner. The presentation and photography alone are brilliant. Top work :icon_cheers: 

Bowie


----------



## Mercs Own (2/10/11)

I am looking into producing the mustard, chutney, bbq sauce and the rib rub commercially and hope that if all goes well I could have them on the market for Xmas. If any one makes them I would welcome any feedback as I can make tweeks to them during the upscaling process of making two jars at home to 600 jars in the commercial kitchen.

I will do two versions of the chutney - mild and hot.

Thinking on calling it - Paul Mercurio's Beerlicious Range - got to work out a label design too.


----------



## drew9242 (2/10/11)

Hey merc, I intend to try out the mustard tomorrow with some bratwurst and sourkrout. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## drew9242 (4/10/11)

Made the mustard and wow it was good. You are right about kick arse, it has some poke when you lick it out of the bowl. All my friends here loved it with bratwurst dogs. I used my oktoberfest beer in it cause that was all i had. But otherwise easy recipe with great results will be making more when i run out of this batch. Cheers!!


----------



## Mercs Own (5/10/11)

Drew9242 said:


> Made the mustard and wow it was good. You are right about kick arse, it has some poke when you lick it out of the bowl. All my friends here loved it with bratwurst dogs. I used my oktoberfest beer in it cause that was all i had. But otherwise easy recipe with great results will be making more when i run out of this batch. Cheers!!



Thanks Drew - appreciate the feedback. Did you use an egg in it also and put it over the simmering water...? I do like the kick it gives!!

cheers


----------



## drew9242 (5/10/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Thanks Drew - appreciate the feedback. Did you use an egg in it also and put it over the simmering water...? I do like the kick it gives!!
> 
> cheers



I did put it over simmering water for 3 minutes which thickened it up nicely. But due to not knowing how long it will be in my fridge i didn't worry about the egg. I will try some with the egg when i got my oktoberfest party. 

Just had some mustard on my sandwich for lunch mmmmmm yumo!!! Defiantly will be making again.


----------



## kenlock (5/10/11)

Made the Chicken and Leek Pie. Substituted out the spices and saison for Cajun spice and Brewdog Punk IPA clone.  Turned out fantastic! :icon_drool2:


----------



## DU99 (5/10/11)

Have to try that.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Sully (6/10/11)

Making the spicy beetroot chutney now for this weekends Bathurst Sunday BBQ and it smells awesome... will be making the mustard & BBQ sauce as well.


----------



## jayahhdee (7/10/11)

Got home from work yesterday and was handed this "gift" from my girlfriend. Now i saw gift because she is the one that will use it but is saying its for me because it has beer in the title, had a look through and some of the recipes look great especially some of the deserts. Will report back when we've dived in to it further.


----------



## dkaos (12/10/11)

Bought your book tonight Merc after making the pretzels a few weeks ago. They were bloody delicious! So many amazing recipes in here, I really can't wait to get into them all. Guys if you're on the fence about getting it, just do it!


----------



## Mercs Own (13/10/11)

Sully said:


> Making the spicy beetroot chutney now for this weekends Bathurst Sunday BBQ and it smells awesome... will be making the mustard & BBQ sauce as well.



Hey Suly how did the beetroot and the mustard turn out for you??


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/10/11)

I hope that you haven't developed a stutter there Paul :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Mercs Own (15/10/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> I hope that you haven't developed a stutter there Paul :icon_offtopic:



all sorted!


----------



## juddda (15/10/11)

Last week we did the Chicken and Leek Pie, had a bit of trouble trying to locate some saison, but managed to get a hold of some Sierra Nevada :icon_drool2: 


Tonight we had the Indian Style Fish Curry with Belgian Ale, it has gotta be one of the best curries we have had :icon_drool2:


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/10/11)

Finally got a copy of this today!!!!! There are some fantastic looking recipes there Paul, well done!

Tonight I knocked out the crispy prawns, and they were fantastic, went down well with a serve of cayenne pepper squid and salad of rocket and avocado. The batter was delicious and perfectly crispy. Will definitely be repeated.






Cheers SJ


----------



## Mercs Own (16/10/11)

Juddda, Supra Jim - It's music to my ears - thank you. Good looking dishes thanks for the photos.

I'm making pretzels today to go with my home brewed amber ale and the moto gp - go Casey!!!!!


----------



## Mercs Own (16/10/11)

Juddda said:


> Last week we did the Chicken and Leek Pie, had a bit of trouble trying to locate some saison, but managed to get a hold of some Sierra Nevada :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> Tonight we had the Indian Style Fish Curry with Belgian Ale, it has gotta be one of the best curries we have had :icon_drool2:



Juddda where do you live? If you live near a Dan Murphy's they have La Chuffe which technically isnt a Sasion but it is very simiilar and works great. You said you used Sierra Navada - Pale ale? You could try the pies with a stout also.


----------



## DU99 (16/10/11)

:icon_offtopic: Those steak's looked good from bathhurst


----------



## Sully (16/10/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Hey Suly how did the beetroot and the mustard turn out for you??









Hey Merc, 

Didnt get to make the Mustard unfortunately.

The beetroot chutney was great on steak burgers. the only thing I would change, for me personally, is to shred/grate the beetroot maybe? While I was eating it little cubes of beetroot kept falling everywhere off the roll. Otherwise the flavours are fantastic.


I stuffed the BBQ sauce as the liquid smoke I have must be stronger than what you had, it turned out with a too bitter aftertaste because of it. I have it aside and will make another batch without the smoke and mix them together so watch this space.

Made Jerky and its a winner. Fortunate enough to have an electric smoke oven so that really adds to the flavour. 

All reports are 2 thumbs up apart from user error.

Cheers


----------



## Mercs Own (16/10/11)

Sully said:


> Hey Merc,
> 
> Didnt get to make the Mustard unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Cheers for that Sully - I agree with the cut on the beetroot, I do like it chunky but it makes it a little unwieldy especially in rolls or sandwiches. If i grate it I am worried it will become a little on the jam side of things...mmmm....

For the liquid smoke I use a brand called Colgin - Liquid Smoke - hickory smoke flavour. It smells smokey and sweet with no bitterness at all. It was sent to me from the States. What brand did you use?

Thanks for the feed back - it is very much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Sully (16/10/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Cheers for that Sully - I agree with the cut on the beetroot, I do like it chunky but it makes it a little unwieldy especially in rolls or sandwiches. If i grate it I am worried it will become a little on the jam side of things...mmmm....
> 
> For the liquid smoke I use a brand called Colgin - Liquid Smoke - hickory smoke flavour. It smells smokey and sweet with no bitterness at all. It was sent to me from the States. What brand did you use?
> 
> ...






I got mine from the mob called Misty Gully - www.mistygully.com.au - Its apparently locally (Aus) made. Comes in a pump pack so that should have given me an indication it was potent  

I will let you know how the grated beetroot version holds up next round

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Katherine (17/10/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> Finally got a copy of this today!!!!! There are some fantastic looking recipes there Paul, well done!
> 
> Tonight I knocked out the crispy prawns, and they were fantastic, went down well with a serve of cayenne pepper squid and salad of rocket and avocado. The batter was delicious and perfectly crispy. Will definitely be repeated.
> 
> ...



fantastic...


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/10/11)

Knocked out a batch of the chilli con carne tonight. Delicious! No photos sorry, is a tasty dish, but she ain't pretty! And pickled jalapenos are one of my favourite things, I think I ate as many as ended up in the pot, you just can't stop at one!!!!

Next time I will probably try this one with some chuck steak (instead of mince) and slow cook in the oven, then shred the beef with a fork (this is how I normally make chilli con carne).

It's a great dish!

Cheers SJ


----------



## juddda (18/10/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Juddda where do you live? If you live near a Dan Murphy's they have La Chuffe which technically isnt a Sasion but it is very simiilar and works great. You said you used Sierra Navada - Pale ale? You could try the pies with a stout also.



G'day Mercs, A mate of mine in Canberra had some Ovila Saison in his cellar when we were down there last week, a nice drop it was 

We might try the stout in the pies next time. The biggest decision is which recipe to try this weekend 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Mercs Own (21/10/11)

Juddda said:


> G'day Mercs, A mate of mine in Canberra had some Ovila Saison in his cellar when we were down there last week, a nice drop it was
> 
> We might try the stout in the pies next time. The biggest decision is which recipe to try this weekend
> 
> ...



weekend = 48 hours Thats plenty of time to knock out half the book!!


----------



## Mercs Own (1/11/11)

Sully said:


> I got mine from the mob called Misty Gully - www.mistygully.com.au - Its apparently locally (Aus) made. Comes in a pump pack so that should have given me an indication it was potent
> 
> I will let you know how the grated beetroot version holds up next round
> 
> ...



Melbourne Cup Day - so you must have knocked up a couple of batches of soemthing to with the beers??


----------



## Malted (1/11/11)

Bought the book and drooled on every page. I am looking forward to giving it a trot. I have another kitchen issue that I'd like some advice on it that's ok?

Can you suggest an appropriate electric mixer than can actually handle bread dough? I have a sunbeam mixmaster cafe series that has dough hooks but it (1) jumps all over the bench and has to be held, and (2) will trigger an overload cutout when kneading dough. 
Yes I always finish dough by hand but it is good to get it most of the way there with a machine. I was considering a KitchenAid mixer. Any thoughts?


----------



## Newbee(r) (1/11/11)

Malted - we picked up a breville BEM800 from good guys and got a free ice-cream bowl for it for around $330 from memory - a lot more expensive from other retailers (no affiliation). It's a little bit more pricey than other models, but it has no problems with our bread doughs - doesn't miss a beat (so to speak). If you plan on making bread regularly, might be worth investing in a good one. We do a multigrain with loads of fresh thyme leaves that you just can't get from a coles.

With kitchen appliances, I have found you usually do get what you pay for, and this is a really nice solid well built unit that is still simple enough in technology to keep going and going. Or you could really splash out on kenwood shiny coloured toys but I found the speed shifter on these to be a bit goosey - reckon these will break sooner than the breville.


----------



## Malted (1/11/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Malted - we picked up a breville BEM800 from good guys and got a free ice-cream bowl for it for around $330 from memory - a lot more expensive from other retailers (no affiliation). It's a little bit more pricey than other models, but it has no problems with our bread doughs - doesn't miss a beat (so to speak). If you plan on making bread regularly, might be worth investing in a good one. We do a multigrain with loads of fresh thyme leaves that you just can't get from a coles.
> 
> With kitchen appliances, I have found you usually do get what you pay for, and this is a really nice solid well built unit that is still simple enough in technology to keep going and going. Or you could really splash out on kenwood shiny coloured toys but I found the speed shifter on these to be a bit goosey - reckon these will break sooner than the breville.




This was the jobby I was considering: KitchenAid Artisan KSM150 I have seen it on TV and it looks robust. I'd like to buy one decent product and have it do the job for many years. I too like the Good Guys and will have to check out the Breville BEM800 (under half the price of the KitchenAid. Maybe at that amount of $ there is an alternative commercial mixer?). I am all ears to suggestions.


----------



## J Grimmer (2/11/11)

Malted said:


> This was the jobby I was considering: KitchenAid Artisan KSM150 I have seen it on TV and it looks robust. I'd like to buy one decent product and have it do the job for many years. I too like the Good Guys and will have to check out the Breville BEM800 (under half the price of the KitchenAid. Maybe at that amount of $ there is an alternative commercial mixer?). I am all ears to suggestions.



:icon_offtopic: 
I got a kitchen aid mixer about a year ago, came with a free ice-cream making bowl, and just recently I bought the meat grinder and sausage stuffer attachments. All products are quality and built very well easy to use and clean. My wife and I are both very happy with the purchase. A spare bowl is also very handy.

I had recently made some bread dough and had the same problem with the top of the mixer bouncing up. I found if you add a little more water to your dough mix it stops this from happening and then add a little more flour when your finishing it off. Mind you it is a lot easier than mixing the whole dough by hand, which is what i used to do.

The other thing is with the kitchen aid mixer is to get the next model up it is a little bigger and about $100 more but has a lift in bowl as a opposed to a hing to lift the head of the mixer up. 

Also check the capisity of the mixers as well the base model will only mix up to 1kg of bread dough in the manual.


----------



## Supra-Jim (2/11/11)

Knocked out a batch of Beeramisu last Friday for a party, it was fantastic. Highly recommend this recipe!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Newbee(r) (2/11/11)

Malted said:


> This was the jobby I was considering: KitchenAid Artisan KSM150 I have seen it on TV and it looks robust. I'd like to buy one decent product and have it do the job for many years. I too like the Good Guys and will have to check out the Breville BEM800 (under half the price of the KitchenAid. Maybe at that amount of $ there is an alternative commercial mixer?). I am all ears to suggestions.




Whoah! I am assuming one of the attachments is a silver lady with wings? That's a seriously nice bit of kit. It has a similar looking shifter to the kenwood, definitely check one out in the store before you buy, but similar rave reviews, so can't go wrong really with either model. I would ask what you get for the extra few hundred though.


----------



## bullsneck (3/11/11)

Made the stout brownies, but used my Brown IPA. Were a hit with the ladies at work.


----------



## Amber Fluid (3/11/11)

Malted said:


> Breville BEM800 (under half the price of the KitchenAid. Maybe at that amount of $ there is an alternative commercial mixer?). I am all ears to suggestions.



:icon_offtopic: sorry to OP.... I bought one of these not that long ago and it is brilliant!!! I was thinking of getting the Kitchen Aid but it was a matter of how much bang for my buck and I would never look back now. HERE is the best price I could find and thoroughly recommend the product. I waited until it come a bit cheaper then got mine. Here is one on special but it's red.


----------



## Mercs Own (3/11/11)

Malted said:


> Bought the book and drooled on every page. I am looking forward to giving it a trot. I have another kitchen issue that I'd like some advice on it that's ok?
> 
> Can you suggest an appropriate electric mixer than can actually handle bread dough? I have a sunbeam mixmaster cafe series that has dough hooks but it (1) jumps all over the bench and has to be held, and (2) will trigger an overload cutout when kneading dough.
> Yes I always finish dough by hand but it is good to get it most of the way there with a machine. I was considering a KitchenAid mixer. Any thoughts?



Malted I have a Kitchen Aid but I generally make my bread and pizza dough by hand. I have used the mixer to do this but it doesnt really like anything up to a kilo of flour etc and then it's a bitch to clean. 700g of flour no probs but more and it isnt worth it as far as I am concerned. Mind you I only mix in until I get a ball of dough then tip it out and knead for 15 minutes!

If I was going to do a lot of dough/bread often then I would look in to something a little more commercial. I would have liked the bigger Kitchen Aid but....maybe after I get some royalties from my book I will splash out.

cheers


----------



## Mercs Own (3/11/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> Knocked out a batch of Beeramisu last Friday for a party, it was fantastic. Highly recommend this recipe!
> 
> Cheers SJ



Excellent work!




bullsneck said:


> Made the stout brownies, but used my Brown IPA. Were a hit with the ladies at work.



Just the ladies or did you eat a couple as well!! Mmmm Brown Ale IPA sounds good.


----------



## Fish13 (3/11/11)

Malted said:


> This was the jobby I was considering: KitchenAid Artisan KSM150 I have seen it on TV and it looks robust. I'd like to buy one decent product and have it do the job for many years. I too like the Good Guys and will have to check out the Breville BEM800 (under half the price of the KitchenAid. Maybe at that amount of $ there is an alternative commercial mixer?). I am all ears to suggestions.



I bought one for my missus in pearl metallic and was $729 gotprice has them for 660! She loves it. SHe has sort of stopped giving me grief over all the fishing gear i have. for every dollar i spend on new rods and reels i have spend 2 on her. THe total was over 2000........

Paul,

I just went out and bought your book. I do hope there is a good beer batter recipe in there!! so far i can not find any as tasty as that of Joe's Fish shack in freo where i used to work. I can not even for the life of me remember there recipe.


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/11/11)

It was a 3yo birthday party, so very appropriately we had crispy hoegaarden battered prawns, beer can chicken and beeramisu for dessert.

(this was the menu for the adults, kids enjoyed cocktail frankies!).

I also managed to pinch a few frankies from the kids table and dip them in the hoegaarden batter, yum!

Cheers SJ

edit: and we served some 'pink' cider that the b'day girl helped make.


----------



## Margrethe (3/11/11)

I'm excited to get digging into this book some more now that I'm growing my own produce! 

I'm thrilled to have space at a community garden!


----------



## Newbee(r) (3/11/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> It was a 3yo birthday party, so very appropriately we had crispy hoegaarden battered prawns, beer can chicken and beeramisu for dessert.
> 
> (this was the menu for the adults, kids enjoyed cocktail frankies!).
> 
> ...



We've been watching the great british menu, a big cook off of professional mostly michelin star chefs in the UK - the beer can chicken got a running last week and awarded the highest score. We aussies are at the cutting edge of cuisine it seems!


----------



## Newbee(r) (3/11/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Malted I have a Kitchen Aid but I generally make my bread and pizza dough by hand. I have used the mixer to do this but it doesnt really like anything up to a kilo of flour etc and then it's a bitch to clean. 700g of flour no probs but more and it isnt worth it as far as I am concerned. Mind you I only mix in until I get a ball of dough then tip it out and knead for 15 minutes!
> 
> If I was going to do a lot of dough/bread often then I would look in to something a little more commercial. I would have liked the bigger Kitchen Aid but....maybe after I get some royalties from my book I will splash out.
> 
> cheers



It's on my birthday list for this month Merc. Between all the blokes purchasing it on here and recommending it to others for xmas we'll get you over the line for that mixer :icon_cheers:


----------



## needbeer (20/11/11)

Went and bought another cook book on Friday, that makes three new ones over the last couple of months. It adds to the one from Merc, and Go Fish from New Zealand's Al Brown. 
Have successfully tried a few of the Cooking with Beer recipes over the last couple of months. 
Today was Choc Stout Brownie day. Very nice indeed, thanks Merc!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/11/11)

got some big (9.5cm) jalapeos from coles today & made the jalapeo poppers. they're pretty fecking hot.
had the chilli sweats just from licking my fingers & wiping my brow during prep. 

going to give the lamb & dark ale tagine a go too this weekend using my home brew.


----------



## benno1973 (28/11/11)

Malted said:


> I have a sunbeam mixmaster cafe series that has dough hooks but it (1) jumps all over the bench and has to be held, and (2) will trigger an overload cutout when kneading dough.



Hey Malted,

I use an old 70's Kenwood Chef for kneading the dough. We would have probably knocked out over 1000 loaves with that thing over the last few years and it's still going strong. They were built to last. It does jump around a bit, but it never seems to be overloaded, and we do 2 loaves at a time and then divide it up between loaf tins. It's also a bit noisy, but doesn't really bother us as it lives in the laundry...

Sorry, missed the last page of posts where all this had been answered a month ago! I guess you've bought something by now...


----------



## BobtheBrewer (2/12/11)

Merc,

Bought the book today and can't wait to give some of those recipes a go. I was telling my daughter, a celiac, about the beer can chicken. She asked whether, cooking with beer, yeast in the beer would pass into the chicken and if so in what quantity. I would presume nil to negligible but can you enlighten me further? Thanks,

Bob


----------



## petesbrew (3/12/11)

Cooked up the Choc stout brownies last night with my anzac dry/oatmeal stout.
Not sure if I cooked it long enough, but they are delicious!


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/12/11)

Hi Bob,

I would have thought (def not an expert on celiac disease) the gluten in beer (from barley) would have been more of an issue than yeast. IF you use a commercial beer your yeast content will be very minimal. However for you're daughter you would probably be best using gluten free beer (sorry if i'm stating the obvious!)

Cheers SJ

BTW beer can chicken is delicious!!!!


----------



## BobtheBrewer (3/12/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I would have thought (def not an expert on celiac disease) the gluten in beer (from barley) would have been more of an issue than yeast. IF you use a commercial beer your yeast content will be very minimal. However for you're daughter you would probably be best using gluten free beer (sorry if i'm stating the obvious!)
> 
> ...




Thanks for that SJ, neither of us thought of that, duh! She hasn't had a beer for years, maybe she forgot why.


----------



## Mercs Own (5/12/11)

Birkdale Bob said:


> Merc,
> 
> Bought the book today and can't wait to give some of those recipes a go. I was telling my daughter, a celiac, about the beer can chicken. She asked whether, cooking with beer, yeast in the beer would pass into the chicken and if so in what quantity. I would presume nil to negligible but can you enlighten me further? Thanks,
> 
> Bob



I would have to be a chemist or scientist to answer your question with any semblance of understanding, truth or knowledge - I have no idea! However depending on the beer you use - pasturised or not etc maybe or maybe not. 

As Supra Jim said if you are concerned for her use a gluten free beer or a pilsner/lager - dont use a Hefeweizen!


----------



## petesbrew (6/12/11)

Choc Stout Brownies brought into work to share.
A food photographer & presenter I will never be, but they taste so effing good.


----------



## Mercs Own (7/12/11)

Breaking News: Cooking with Beer has won Beer Book of the Year for Australia in the Gourmand Awards, and is in the running for the world title!!


----------



## Fish13 (7/12/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Breaking News: Cooking with Beer has won Beer Book of the Year for Australia in the Gourmand Awards, and is in the running for the world title!!



hi Paul,

Congrats!!

Quick question. Why maple syrup instead of golden syrup for the Anzac ale biscuits?

dave


----------



## needbeer (7/12/11)

That's great
A well deserved win


----------



## petesbrew (8/12/11)

Well done Merc!


----------



## Mercs Own (8/12/11)

fish13 said:


> hi Paul,
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> ...



I actually really like good maple syrup and use it quite a bit - my publisher wanted me to use Golden Syrup as that is the tradition but I wanted to make the recipe a little different to the norm. Really comes down to personal taste.


----------



## PhantomEasey (8/12/11)

Awesome Merc, great work!

Getting my copy this weekend as a KK pressie and can't wait to dig in!


----------



## Fish13 (8/12/11)

Mercs Own said:


> I actually really like good maple syrup and use it quite a bit - my publisher wanted me to use Golden Syrup as that is the tradition but I wanted to make the recipe a little different to the norm. Really comes down to personal taste.



cheers paul

thanks, i figured that of been the reason, personal taste. might have to make a batch of it with maple and golden.

I made the lamb stout shanks. I didn't have your ingredients listed so i substituted things for what i had


----------



## The Pope (8/12/11)

Read this thread and felt left out  So I just bought it on Ebay...


----------



## manticle (8/12/11)

Mercs Own said:


> As Supra Jim said if you are concerned for her use a gluten free beer or a pilsner/lager - dont use a Hefeweizen!



Pilsner ain't no good for coeliacs either


----------



## needbeer (9/12/11)

Anyone in the automotive trade should have a look for their December issue of _Australian Automotive_. 
Murdoch Publishing have given us three of Pauls _Cooking With Beer_ books to give away. The details of the competition are on page 77, on my Sommelier page.
Paul said he should be able to personally sign them before I send them off. So it is a great prize. :icon_cheers: 

It should have arrived in the mail this week. If you havent seen it, ask your boss or office girl about it. We will need your email by Monday night.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/12/11)

Mercs Own said:


> I actually really like good maple syrup and use it quite a bit - my publisher wanted me to use Golden Syrup as that is the tradition but I wanted to make the recipe a little different to the norm. Really comes down to personal taste.




Good on you for sticking to your guns Paul, not often a Publisher will listen to the Author.


----------



## benno1973 (12/12/11)

Made the lamb curry last night with some 'artistic' licence (dried tumeric instead of fresh, fresh lemongrass instead of dried). The hardest part was pouring a bottle of La Chouffe into the saucepan without drinking it before it went in. Was a sensational curry, one of the best I've made - thanks Paul!


----------



## Amber Fluid (12/12/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Breaking News: Cooking with Beer has won Beer Book of the Year for Australia in the Gourmand Awards, and is in the running for the world title!!




Congrats Paul. I have no doubt it is good enough to take on the world B)


----------



## Mercs Own (16/1/12)

Received news today the publisher has done a deal with distributor in Canada - so Cooking with Beer will launch in Canada in April this year!!! Very cool! Lots of great craft beer being made all over Canada so hopefully it will sell well.


----------



## ledgenko (16/1/12)

Well done Paul .. writing any cook book is a hard task .. but grabbing a national title is awesome ... and going international .. priceless  

Matt


----------



## DU99 (16/1/12)

All you need now is to win a logie


----------



## Truman42 (16/1/12)

Can you order the book online somewhere?


----------



## DU99 (16/1/12)

Truman..check out kmart and BigW


----------



## Truman42 (16/1/12)

Oh ok that's too easy. Thanks mate


----------



## drew9242 (16/1/12)

Went fishing a month ago and still trying to get through all the fish. So i tried the fish pie in the book. Must say i was quite impressed indeed, another knockout recipe Paul. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Fents (17/1/12)

made the satay skewers, amazing satay sauce!


----------



## Mercs Own (17/1/12)

Truman said:


> Can you order the book online somewhere?



Yes - in fact I saw it on line for $15 and free shipping!!!!!! I dont know how they can sell it that cheap - I think it cuts me out of any $$!

You can also buy it as an E book - just do a search.

I havent seen it in any target or kmart stores since after Xmas but good luck in finding it in one you never know.

Enjoy it when you buy it!

Fents, Drew - glad you are cooking stuff out of the book and even happier you are enjoying them!

Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (17/1/12)

Mercs Own said:


> Yes - in fact I saw it on line for $15 and free shipping!!!!!! I dont know how they can sell it that cheap - I think it cuts me out of any $$!




Okay Ill make sure I buy it at a store then Paul... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mercs Own (18/1/12)

Truman said:


> Okay Ill make sure I buy it at a store then Paul... :icon_cheers:




Thanks mate $2 to me then!!


----------



## Florian (18/1/12)

Reminds me that I got this for Christmas from someone. 
Better dig it out and have a good look, might even find something the non beer drinking wife likes.


----------



## petesbrew (19/1/12)

Florian said:


> Reminds me that I got this for Christmas from someone.
> Better dig it out and have a good look, might even find something the non beer drinking wife likes.


The choc stout brownies for sure.
I've been asked several times in the office when I'm gonna make it again.


----------



## Mercs Own (20/1/12)

Florian said:


> Reminds me that I got this for Christmas from someone.
> Better dig it out and have a good look, might even find something the non beer drinking wife likes.



apple and cinnamon muffins, banana bread, birramasu, sticky date pudding.......
seafood rissotto, cockle pasta, mussels......
bbq duck, paella, rabbit and ox tail parpadella.....

you will find something she likes! and yes have a good look through before you put it away and forget about it!

enjoy


----------



## petesbrew (5/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> The choc stout brownies for sure.
> I've been asked several times in the office when I'm gonna make it again.


Just made a double batch, but using my double espresso porter this time.

Licking the bowl is the best part.


----------



## DU99 (10/2/12)

You can now get the book on android


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/2/12)

Made the braised pickled pork last week, sensational!!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Swordsman (14/2/12)

Mercs Own said:


> apple and cinnamon muffins, banana bread, birramasu, sticky date pudding.......
> seafood rissotto, cockle pasta, mussels......
> bbq duck, paella, rabbit and ox tail parpadella.....
> 
> ...



Got your great book for christmas paul....and have made several recipes since. The hop panacottas were cool...i followed the recipe pretty closely using EK goldings pellets (all i had in the fridge that i wasn't using for my wort at the time) but they were still quite bitter.... I'm a hop head though so i still liked them. 

So far have made the meatloaf (not a fan usually but love your recipe) and the BBQ sauce (very tasty). Used the sauce to coat some chicken wings (couldn't find quail in time) and cook on the BBQ. Great stuff....enjoyed slathering them while drinking my own APA. 

My girlfriend (who bought me the book) is no beer fan but she is going to be eating your choc stout brownies for desert this valentine's day....even if she doesn't know it yet...made with my own choc and oatmeal stout. 

Next on my list is the curries and casseroles as the colder months come on.


----------



## stux (14/2/12)

Mercs Own said:


> Heads up - it launches 1st of August but I couldnt help showing you guys the front cover.



Just a scored a copy from my brother for my birthday. 

Looks awesome


----------



## drew9242 (15/2/12)

Made the sweet marinated chook with ale and corriander. Didn't have a whole chook so i used chicken thighs. Also used a APA instead of Coopers PA, it ws the closest thing that i had on tap. Was defiently a hit with the wife. I just love how we can cook with beer and it tastes fantastic.


----------



## Newbee(r) (18/2/12)

We just made 10 bottles of the hot and spicy sauce with a few of our homegrown tomatoes (tigerella, roma and k1 went into it). Cracker of a recipe, tastes fantastic already - I highly recommend it. We used a porter rather than a stout so the colour was a little lighter than the picture in the book, and used Jack Daniels. Given how it turned out, I think we will do another larger batch before the season is done. Cheers Merc, great recipe. 

J


----------



## Mercs Own (25/2/12)

Thanks for all the comments guys!!! It is really terrific to get great feed back but even better is knowing that people are using the book, cooking the recipes, using their own beer and making their own adjustments AND having fun AND enjoying the food with family and friends!

Thank you! 

I also look forward to hearing how the Autumn/winter type recipes go for you all. 

As for today it is hot so I am doing a BBQ mixed seafood type salad and marinating the seafood in a herb, soy, chilli, lime and beer marinade!!

Cheers


----------



## kieran (2/4/12)

We've done three recipes from your book, Merc.

Goat's cheese, caramelized onion tart - sublime. Absolutely fantastic.

Fish Pie - the first Fish Pie I could actually eat.. it was really really great. We've done it a few times in the last 4 weeks. We've been avoiding the scallops and using extra prawns, because it seems there's been a run on of Chinese imported scallops lately.. and it's hard to source Aussie ones unless you're willing to go frozen, or make a trip to a fishmarket.

Beer Can chicken - we cooked this on Saturday night. Moist and juicy, but really bland. For a 1.7kg chicken (which the recipe calls for, I believe), the lemon/garlic/herb in the beer wasn't enough to penetrate the flesh. Nor was the baste enough to penetrate from the outside. I used Boddington's Pub Ale (can cut, widget removed). Of course, it could just be my tastebuds that don't pick up the more subtle flavours. It certainly wasn't offensive, it was wonderfully juicy.. but the flavour was completely missing. I basted 3 or 4 times as it was cooking too.
We used a Bannockburn Farm free range chook.
I think some firm butter with the baste ingredients, or thyme/garlic butter, or something pushed between the chicken breast and skin would've given it some more flavour. Although I don't know how it'd go with the vertical positioning of the chicken. 
I guess though, it's horses for courses. I like tasty infused flesh, others don't - and maybe that was the intention of the recipe! 

Anyway, just thought I'd mention our experience with the book thus far. I'd cook the tart and fish pie again in a heartbeat, but we'd give the chicken a miss unless we did some breast/skin stuffing to force a bit more flavour in there. 

cheers
kieran


----------



## petesbrew (13/5/12)

Made the apple saison muffins yesterday. Delicious.


----------



## Mercs Own (22/6/12)

kieran said:


> We've done three recipes from your book, Merc.
> 
> Goat's cheese, caramelized onion tart - sublime. Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> ...



Yes I must admit the beer can chicken isnt up there with the other in your face flavours that my other recipes often have but that is a good thing. For me it is about the moisture and flavour of the chicken and not so much about lots of other flavours added on top of the chicken. You could up the spicing in the beer , baste more often and stuff the skin to get more flavour in there - I reckon I may give all that a go - but the bannockburn is such an awesome chicken with great chicken flavour I want to focus and accentuate that. Wonderfully juicy and lots of chicken flavour that is a winner. You could also score the chicken so the marinade can openetrate into the meat further.

If you give it another go let me know what you did and how it worked.

Cheers and glad you liked the other recipes - thanks for the feedback!


----------



## petesbrew (12/7/12)

I also made the goats cheese & onion tart last week. It was delicious, but far out, 3 onions?
I was suffering the next day, well, actually my wife was. 
First time I've ever used fennel, so it was a good introduction.


----------



## Fish13 (22/9/12)

couldn't find a saison down here in bunbury so i decided to use the SN torpedo in the chicken and leek pie. My partner is making it and i'm making the hoegaarden icecream right now. 

If i can not find a saison, what would be a good subsitute for the beer?


----------



## manticle (22/9/12)

For cooking? Maybe a weizen of some kind or a belgian pale.

Or make one yourself.


----------



## Fish13 (22/9/12)

fish13 said:


> couldn't find a saison down here in bunbury so i decided to use the SN torpedo in the chicken and leek pie. My partner is making it and i'm making the hoegaarden icecream right now.
> 
> If i can not find a saison, what would be a good subsitute for the beer?









very yummy


----------



## jayahhdee (16/10/12)

Just put some pork ribs in the smoker marinated with the recipe in the book, planning on trying the wheat beer ice cream over the weekend.


----------



## angus_grant (16/10/12)

Man, missed this thread the first time. Just bought a copy on Fishpond for $20.

yummy!!!! Will be brewing another batch of dark ale to make some pies!!!!


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (24/10/12)

Just made the wheat beer icecream. I have a hoegaarden clone on tap at the moment so I just used that. Amazing recipe, simply stunning. Cheers Merc, awesome stuff.


----------



## jayahhdee (26/11/12)

Tried out the BBQ dipping sauce over the weekend, the entire family loved it and there was none left at the end of the day.

Great recipe, all should try it.


----------



## DKS (19/12/12)

Mercs Own said:


> Yes - in fact I saw it on line for $15 and free shipping!!!!!! I dont know how they can sell it that cheap - I think it cuts me out of any $!
> 
> You can also buy it as an E book - just do a search.
> 
> ...


Had a b/day and requested it. Pleased to say bought from city bookstore and more than pleased with the contents. Ups merc, good one.
Daz


----------



## petesbrew (17/12/13)

Just made a double batch of the choc stout brownies, just in time for Christmas.
Substituted the stout for a 9% choc dubbel I brewed up for the missus a few months back.
Kitchen smells awesome.


----------



## idzy (17/12/13)

petesbrew said:


> Just made a double batch of the choc stout brownies, just in time for Christmas.
> Substituted the stout for a 9% choc dubbel I brewed up for the missus a few months back.
> Kitchen smells awesome.


Thanks for the post petesbrew, helped me discover this thread and this book, will definitely try and grab a copy.


----------



## sp0rk (18/12/13)

petesbrew said:


> Just made a double batch of the choc stout brownies, just in time for Christmas.
> Substituted the stout for a 9% choc dubbel I brewed up for the missus a few months back.
> Kitchen smells awesome.


Hmmm, might have to give that a go with my choc porter


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/13)

I wrote a note in the recipe book that it tasted nicer with stout than porter - having said that, I had a pint bottle of dubbel in the fridge, which left me the right amount for a glass for the chef  
This is about the 4-5th time I've made these brownies. IMO They're pretty rich, so you can afford to cut the slices smaller than what Merc suggests

Yep, I'll have a go at more untried recipes from this book over summer.


----------



## Mercs Own (22/12/13)

Loving reading that you guys are cooking form the book, experimenting with the recipes and your own beers and generally enjoying it all! Thanks for the comments and feed back!

Anyone made the upside down Rhubarb stout cake yet?

Have a great Xmas!


----------



## Truman42 (22/12/13)

It might be time for cooking with beer volume 2 Paul?


----------



## Mercs Own (22/12/13)

I wanted to do that but my publisher felt that the beer thing was done and dusted with my first Cooking with Beer. I could certainly put another book together with 100 recipes or so but as my publisher said it has already been done so what would be different? Answer is it wouldn't be different just more great recipes!

I may do it later as a self publish.

Just delivered my next book to my publisher - Cooking for one, Cooking for Two , Cooking for all. Wont hit the shelves till 2015!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/13)

12 mnths...... Thats a long wait


----------



## BeerNess (22/12/13)

Paul, I just got your book as a Xmas pressie and I already love it without cooking anything yet! , The mustard, vinaigrette and ribs are going to be my first hits, but your publisher needs to be shot - the quality of binding is shocking, it fell away from the cover before I finished my first read through. Pretty bummed by that.


----------



## DU99 (22/12/13)

It will be worth the wait..


----------



## Truman42 (22/12/13)

BeerNess said:


> Paul, I just got your book as a Xmas pressie and I already love it without cooking anything yet! , The mustard, vinaigrette and ribs are going to be my first hits, but your publisher needs to be shot - the quality of binding is shocking, it fell away from the cover before I finished my first read through. Pretty bummed by that.


I have to agree with this. Mine has fallen apart too. The glue doesn't seem to hold very well.


----------



## TheApathyParty (24/12/13)

Just bought myself an e-book copy. I've only flicked through so far but I can't wait to give some of the recipes a go!


----------



## Mercs Own (5/1/14)

Truman said:


> I have to agree with this. Mine has fallen apart too. The glue doesn't seem to hold very well.


This has happened to me at book signings which is really embarrassing not to mention costs me money as I have given them another book and take a loss on the damaged one! I have complained to Murdoch about this (not that it did much good) but they are aware of the problem so I would advise you to contact them directly with your complaint and they may send you out another book. That's said it seems there was a batch from China where the books were prone to do this especially if you left them near a hot stove or in the sun as the heat would soften the glue.

It is disappointing to think the work, the recipes and the quality of what is printed on the pages is being let down by the quality of the printing. I will fire off an email to Murdoch about this but there is not more I can do than that. The quality of Murdoch books has always been very high - so this could be a batch problem as it didn't happen with the early runs of the book. 

That said I hope you can get past that part and get in and have a good go at the recipes I know you will really enjoy them.

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/14)

One alternative is to find a bookbinder, but that would prob cost more than the book. Got a mate who was a printer, there is a bit of an art to binding books


----------



## Feldon (5/1/14)

Punch holes in the pages and put in a ring binder.

Much better too, as the book will lay open at your chosen page without trying to close up.

All recipe books should be ring bound. They are working documents, not bodice rippers.


----------



## Mercs Own (5/1/14)

Feldon said:


> Punch holes in the pages and put in a ring binder.
> 
> Much better too, as the book will lay open at your chosen page without trying to close up.
> 
> All recipe books should be ring bound. They are working documents, not bodice rippers.


Easier to write notes in too!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/14)

Now there is an idea Merc...have a column next to the recipies to write notes.


----------



## hellbent (5/1/14)

Mercs Own said:


> This has happened to me at book signings which is really embarrassing not to mention costs me money as I have given them another book and take a loss on the damaged one! I have complained to Murdoch about this (not that it did much good) but they are aware of the problem so I would advise you to contact them directly with your complaint and they may send you out another book. That's said it seems there was a batch from China where the books were prone to do this especially if you left them near a hot stove or in the sun as the heat would soften the glue.
> 
> It is disappointing to think the work, the recipes and the quality of what is printed on the pages is being let down by the quality of the printing. I will fire off an email to Murdoch about this but there is not more I can do than that. The quality of Murdoch books has always been very high - so this could be a batch problem as it didn't happen with the early runs of the book.
> 
> ...


2 names come to mind here ...Griffin Press in Adelaide and McPhersons Print group in Victoria......


----------



## Mercs Own (6/1/14)

Spoke with the publisher this morning and they advised taking the book back to the shop and they will replace it (although they may need to order in a replacement) and if no joy there then contact them on the customer support contact and they will deal with it. If you still get no joy let me know and I will see if I can do anything.

They are very embarrassed and not happy about the issue but if the glue don't stick so good....

As for printing in Australia the truth of it is the book would then be selling at $60 or more instead of $35. I always try to buy Australian even if it does cost me a little more that said the book is all Australian except for where it is printed! 

Let me know how you go.

http://www.murdochbooks.com.au/Contact/


----------



## Feldon (6/1/14)

Merc, if you do proceed towards another _Cooking With Beer_ book, you could put it to your publisher to cross-promote the book with a major bottlo (Dans, LiquorLand etc) or with one of the larger craft breweries.

What I mean is, have the book sold as part of a mixed half-dozen selected beers appropriately matched to signature recipes in your book. 

This way the buyer not only gets your book, but the key ingredient as well - on hand ready to go. Especially useful for the person who doesn't have local access to a wide range of beers; or the person who doesn't know his way around the craft beer section of his local bottle shop, but is interested it trying. Your book gives him the opportunity to have a taste from the bottle and the rest goes in the dish. A great beer education!

If the book were targeted for sale for Father's Day or Christmas if would appeal to the ladies in our lives as a pressie for their menfolk - more so perhaps because it has the added dimension of food and cooking which is more appealing rather than just buying the man a slab of beer.

The bottle shop exposure would also get your book in front of the eyes of many more potential buyers than the mixed demographic who frequent bookshops.

Just a thought.

Good luck.

Edit: sp.


----------



## Mercs Own (6/1/14)

Feldon - cooking with beer hit the shelves FD 2011, we approached Dan Murphy's in Feb to put together a shortened version featuring their range of Craft beers at a cost that was agreed would be workable for the organisation for FD 2012 etc etc they said no. We offered them a good price on books to sell at the check out - they said no. I am not sure if we approached First Choice but I think the publisher did and they said no.

I don't really get it - they would make money out of it by selling the books and by selling more craft beer styles but.....

I will ask the publisher to have another go for FD this year but I am not holding my breath.

You would think with the rise and rise of Craft that this would be a no brainer.....you and I would think......I don't know who is thinking there!

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/14)

Jeez Merc...

That must have been so frustrating, considering from a business/marketing plan it makes sense


----------



## DU99 (6/1/14)

theres always celebrations/thirty camel/BWS..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/14)

Woolies own Dans & BWS


----------



## Feldon (6/1/14)

Merc, if your having no joy with the marketing bods at your publisher (who are probably great at selling books to the book trade, but struggle to get their minds around interacting with other markets such as beer) you could go solo.

Approach a liquor outlet or craft brewery with an offer to provide a single recipe for a single stubby of food matched beer. Simple little card-sized recipe with your picture on it - Make it with Merc. Or even on the back label.

If your contractual tie-ups with your publisher prevent you going solo, your publisher might buy in if they see it as a way of preconditioning the market for your forthcoming book.

Anyway, nuff said. Like your work. Keep it up and all best.


----------



## Mercs Own (8/1/14)

My publisher is actually very pro active regarding various ways to get either my book or my recipes out there. They have approached Dans and others with various offers but have all been rejected. We also approached Coopers for their 150th offering to put together a booklet of 20 - 40 recipes celebrating their anniversary and using only their beers. They said no - which is pretty disappointing considering I have used their beer on my TV show, I have recipes on their website dating back 15 years etc

As for Craft Breweries - I am also disappointed. I would have loved for the various craft breweries/Brew pubs to get copies of my book and sell them. They would make money out of it, they would support me and of course spread the good word on food and beer but I don't know of any brewery that actually bought copies of my book from the publisher to sell on their premises! Mornington Peninsula Brewery allowed me to put copies on their bar which they sold for me and which I signed. I live 8 minutes walk from their so as my local they have been supportive which is great. I may be putting on a special smoked brisket pizza there later this month so keep an eye out for that.

I do know of a couple of beer type bars that have used recipes from my book in their restaurant although I am not sure they have credited the recipe to my book which would again possibly help with sales.

It is a tough world out there. I am about to go back and see if I can organise something with Dans/BWS/First choice for this coming fathers day....fingers crossed they can only say no again but hopefully I will get a yes!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Thats a suprise from Coopers. I suppose they had their reasons.

The bottle shops ( Dans etc ) prob couldnt be bothered with the extra work of grabbing 6/12 different beers and boxing them up in a pack. 

Still....seems rather silly. 

Would be a great fathers day pack.


----------



## Mercs Own (8/1/14)

Yeah it was a surprise as well as disappointing considering I was an ambassador for Coopers for about 10 years so we go back a fair way. As for reasons who knows but sometimes companies get shit scared of focus being not totally about them and on them so having an outside factor playing a part in their celebrations may have been an issue. That said it could just have been about budget and they had spent their allocation for the 150th celebrations so couldn't afford to do the Cooking with Coopers Booklet?! 

Happy for any brewery to approach me to put together a cooking booklet using their beers/cider......well almost any brewery....lets keep it at Craft Brewery.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Your going to regret saying that...


----------



## Mercs Own (8/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your going to regret saying that...


Thank god for the edit button....but you have piqued my interest as to what bit I should regret?


----------



## Mardoo (8/1/14)

Mmmmmm, Hahn Super Dry Kebabs


----------

